
Show HN: Play rock-paper-scissors against your computer via webcam, neural nets - antimatter15
https://tenso.rs/demos/rock-paper-scissors/
======
stustustu
Does anyone else notice that there is enough of a delay for you to switch your
choice after the computers choice is displayed allowing you to get a 100% win
rate.

~~~
QuercusMax
Yup. It's still a super cool demo though.

------
manifestsilence
I can't wait for someone to make a sign language browser interface out of
this. I'm sure things like that have been done with desktop accessibility
apps, but embedding it into a web page or browser plugin would be amazing.

~~~
follo
Please correct my understanding here if I'm wrong, but if a user was able to
use sign language wouldn't they be able to type? What accessibility
improvement are you envisioning?

~~~
quickthrower2
Learning sign language

~~~
RepressedEmu
My friends and I worked on this problem for a hackathon and even managed to
get 3 letters that could be recognized! The judges were unimpressed and the
win went to a group that copied a project off of instructables.com :)

~~~
saamm
If you'll suffer a shameless plug, a friend and I made an (imperfect) ASL
learning project at TAMUHack one year. If you're interested:

[https://github.com/ssaamm/sign-language-
tutor](https://github.com/ssaamm/sign-language-tutor)

~~~
RepressedEmu
We thought about LeapMotion but went with a CV implementation instead. Very
cool project!

------
wst_
Which reminds me... I saw a funny trick once. Probably impossible through
network, but there was an implementation that would always win, no matter what
you'd choose. The secret was, image recognition was instantaneous and showed
winning hand on the screen so fast that human assumed it is fair play. At the
beginning you'd thought they are lucky. After few games - they have a good
prediction algo. But after some time you feel weird. Of course people guessed
sooner or later, but it was funny anyway.

~~~
waqf
This one?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qb5UIPeFClM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qb5UIPeFClM)

------
chrismorgan
I love it when I win because it misinterpreted my paper as scissors.

------
joshribakoff
Seems to be mis interpreting my hand signals around 5-10% of the time. The
little icon flickers rapidly between correct hand signal & the "face" icon,
and I tried holding my hand closer to the web cam which didn't seem to help.
Very cool though.

------
JoshTriplett
I'd love to see this combined with
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nxjjztQKtY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nxjjztQKtY)
for a bot that always wins without a perceptible delay.

------
dankohn1
So, my 8 and 10yo sons and I just started playing again once we were
introduced to Rock Paper Scissors Lizard Spock from Big Bang Theory.

[http://www.samkass.com/theories/RPSSL.html](http://www.samkass.com/theories/RPSSL.html)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kov2G0GouBw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kov2G0GouBw)

------
Aissen
It reminded me of [http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/science/rock-paper-
scisso...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/science/rock-paper-
scissors.html) a game illustrating how simple AIs strategy(er, algorithms))
can win in well over of 50% of the cases ; but it's unplayable now in the
post-Flash era.

~~~
viridian
Interesting. I had the opposite experience and went 8/2/4 against the bot, by
assuming he would mime typical human responses to my previous choices. The
last 4 games isn't enough for it to start engaging in metacognition, I guess.

------
atmartin
Why is it just a red box in the latest chrome?

[https://puu.sh/xaaCh/cae3f64840.png](https://puu.sh/xaaCh/cae3f64840.png)

------
cbanek
This is hilarious and awesome. I'm reminded of the great Simpsons exchange:

Lisa: poor predictable Bart, always chooses rock

Bart: ah, good ol' rock. Nothing beats that!

------
ozgung
Where can I find the training data/sample code for training a similar rock-
paper-scissors network myself?

------
uptownfunk
I'm getting a really high misclassification rate on what it says I'm throwing.
Cute idea, but didn't work for me..

------
cdelsolar
this is an awesome awesome demo =)

------
rpsrobot
<plug>

Show HN: weekend, hack using Django. Rock Paper Scissors on twitter.

[https://twitter.com/rpsrobot](https://twitter.com/rpsrobot)
[https://rps.barwap.com/](https://rps.barwap.com/)

</plug>

------
perryprog
> Unfortunalely, your browser doesn't support accessing your webcam.

This is in Safari — is this really the case? I'm not a web dev, so I don't
really know, but AFAIK Safari can do web cam. And if not now, they should
support WebRTC in High Sierra, correct?

~~~
photojosh
Correct. There's no support for getUserMedia().

We've done some WebRTC stuff using Chrome. Super excited for iOS 11 where
it'll be available (and High Sierra too, but that's not as big an issue as we
can just tell people to use Chrome).

------
marknadal
This is insanely impressive, huge shout out to the TensorFire team!

------
wpovell
So cool! I can't wait for this to be released.

~~~
ldenoue
Looking forward to a YOLO or SqueezeDet or SSD+MobileNet version!

------
awilkie
+1 for YOLO model being added. Awesome work guys!

